# Marbles



## emeyetee (May 25, 2020)

identifying marbles; a daunting task


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 25, 2020)

I love marbles. Even though i don't even know how to play. I'm sure my cat Rodger could show me how!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## treeguyfred (May 25, 2020)

Marbles..


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 25, 2020)

Glad to see someone still has all his marbles! Great dispay cases buddy. All of them are very cool buddy. All i have is candy in my murano candy dish. You dont want to eat this candy!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Skadman4 (May 29, 2020)

Hello friends, 
I have since our last chat bought a few lots of marbles that I would like nothing more than to have a friend to help me I'd these beautiful little ones. Pictures to come tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 29, 2020)

Skadman4 said:


> Hello friends,
> I have since our last chat bought a few lots of marbles that I would like nothing more than to have a friend to help me I'd these beautiful little ones. Pictures to come tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


Can't wait to see what you got.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## Skadman4 (May 30, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Can't wait to see what you got.
> ROBBYBOBBY64


Here are a few I've pulled into color groups to ID. I'm seeing a lot of Jabo classic, Champion, Vitro, possibly a few vintage, but so far mostly modern to 1980's. Maybe, see what you think?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











































Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 30, 2020)

Fredtreeguy is the pro on marbles. I think they are super Skadman 4. Thanks for the pictures. I look and listen to all everyones replies and questions about marbles. Learning alot about marbles. Appreciate the education.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## treeguyfred (May 30, 2020)

Skadman4 said:


> Here are a few I've pulled into color groups to ID. I'm seeing a lot of Jabo classic, Champion, Vitro, possibly a few vintage, but so far mostly modern to 1980's.


Steff, I immediately agree with your initial assessment- There very well might be some sought after vintage mibs there. And certainly the very glossy, the iridescent, and the ones with the multicolored spots are really modern including possibly Vacors from Meh heeco.
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 30, 2020)

Sorry about the backwards name buddy. Dyslexia is a bummer.
64BOBBYROBBY. LOL!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 5, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> Marbles.. View attachment 207755View attachment 207756View attachment 207757View attachment 207758View attachment 207759View attachment 207761View attachment 207762View attachment 207760


I just ran into your marbles again Fred. I am still just as blown away as the first time I saw it. Amazing !
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## treeguyfred (Feb 12, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I just ran into your marbles again Fred. I am still just as blown away as the first time I saw it. Amazing !
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Thank you Robby, I wish I had/have more time to properly catalog and display all of my mibs.
Fred


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 11, 2021)

Wow doesn't seem like it's been almost a year since I jumped in to ask you guys about marbles. I found handmade, old German, and art glass from there. Thanks for helping me figure out what I have come to enjoy and love. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

Skadman4 said:


> Wow doesn't seem like it's been almost a year since I jumped in to ask you guys about marbles. I found handmade, old German, and art glass from there. Thanks for helping me figure out what I have come to enjoy and love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice digital display gallery! I see this alot. It is a nice way to show off your collectables. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 11, 2021)

It's a screen shot from the person I purchased the marble from. I'm looking for a good app to use for my own photo, any suggestions?

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

Google or apple Play store is loaded with them. Not sure which is the best.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Google or apple Play store is loaded with them. Not sure which is the best.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Oh I'm aware, and have tried several of the Google apps.... either hard to use or not anything like it was supposed to be. Then again, could be user error... new phone for me also. The camera is crazy good. Better than my digital camera actually. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

Skadman4 said:


> Oh I'm aware, and have tried several of the Google apps.... either hard to use or not anything like it was supposed to be. Then again, could be user error... new phone for me also. The camera is crazy good. Better than my digital camera actually.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


I usually use the photo app that came with the phone. My phone has a 12 mp camera. Movement in my picture is my down fall. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I usually use the photo app that came with the phone. My phone has a 12 mp camera. Movement in my picture is my down fall.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Mine also, I have a steady shot feature but I seem to loose focus on my shots.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

Skadman4 said:


> Mine also, I have a steady shot feature but I seem to loose focus on my shots....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That should take great pictures. I once had an issue with my camera not focusing right. The pictures just looked fuzzy no matter how still I was. It turned out to be grease and or oil from my fingers on the lens. I clean mine before every photo session.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That should take great pictures. I once had an issue with my camera not focusing right. The pictures just looked fuzzy no matter how still I was. It turned out to be grease and or oil from my fingers on the lens. I clean mine before every photo session.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I had the blue hazy because of lense protection and had to remove it. Mine tells me the lense is dirty now lol

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

Skadman4 said:


> I had the blue hazy because of lense protection and had to remove it. Mine tells me the lense is dirty now lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


Check the format size of each picture. You want the highest they offer. Usually in the camera settings.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Check the format size of each picture. You want the highest they offer. Usually in the camera settings.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Will do. I'm going to be taking pictures today so I'll let you know 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 12, 2021)

So I need feed back on these please. They are all in a little different setting. How is the clarity coming through on yalls side? I have them in low light to cut the glass glare? Is it helpful?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------

